# 5 Wood Cutting Board



## TimR (Jan 4, 2020)

Late Christmas gift going to wife’s sister. 
Just my second board, both end grain. Glad I started out thinking it would be about 1-3/8” thick, after planing/sanding/end grain cuts, then planing/sanding again, it’s down to an inch thick. 10”x14-1/2”. Walnut oil finish.
Walnut, cherry, holly, pear and beech.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice looking board Tim! I personally stay away from putting long grain ends on end grain boards, they move differently and you run a much bigger risk of it cracking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Ray D (Jan 4, 2020)

Very nice. Looked like all end grain to me but I’m looking at it with my phone.


----------



## TimR (Jan 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> Nice looking board Tim! I personally stay away from putting long grain ends on end grain boards, they move differently and you run a much bigger risk of it cracking.





Ray D said:


> Very nice. Looked like all end grain to me but I’m looking at it with my phone.


All end grain. Was a bit more difficult keeping alternating ends of the walnut lined up while gluing. Became a believer in Titebond 3, more working time.
Here’s a closeup. Also shows crazy cherry grain, even on end grain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2020)

My apologies Tim, I'm looking on the phone and just assumed it was long grain. My mistake man, great job!


----------



## TimR (Jan 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> My apologies Tim, I'm looking on the phone and just assumed it was long grain. My mistake man, great job!


No worries, I take as a compliment that the walnut looked like a continuous long grain piece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2020)

Very nice, Tim. Getting a solid line like those walnut ends straight is no easy task. I would not have thought to use holly. Did you have any trouble with darker sawdust from adjacent pieces contaminating it when sanding?


----------



## TimR (Jan 4, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Very nice, Tim. Getting a solid line like those walnut ends straight is no easy task. I would not have thought to use holly. Did you have any trouble with darker sawdust from adjacent pieces contaminating it when sanding?


Thanks Tom. I was kinda surprised also as I’ve struggled sometimes with walnut sapwood being contaminated by the heartwood. I think because the holly is tight grained helps keep from adjacent wood staining it. I didn’t do anything special to the holly except to fill and CA some of it’s big holes.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2020)

TimR said:


> Thanks Tom. I was kinda surprised also as I’ve struggled sometimes with walnut sapwood being contaminated by the heartwood. I think because the holly is tight grained helps keep from adjacent wood staining it. I didn’t do anything special to the holly except to fill and CA some of it’s big holes.


I do like to use heartwood/sapwood pieces in walnut and cherry on end grain boards. I think it adds another dimension or element, makes things more interesting. 

When I’ve used holly in pens I’ve always had a contamination problem with glued up blanks. Gotta try sealing it next time. 

Visualizing a completed end grain board has always been a problem for me in the design phase. I’ve found this free program a big help - http://www.lastalias.com/cbdesigner/. Easy to use and it gives an image for both long grain and end grain boards. Also provides a cut list.


----------



## TimR (Jan 4, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I do like to use heartwood/sapwood pieces in walnut and cherry on end grain boards. I think it adds another dimension or element, makes things more interesting.
> 
> When I’ve used holly in pens I’ve always had a contamination problem with glued up blanks. Gotta try sealing it next time.
> 
> Visualizing a completed end grain board has always been a problem for me in the design phase. I’ve found this free program a big help - http://www.lastalias.com/cbdesigner/. Easy to use and it gives an image for both long grain and end grain boards. Also provides a cut list.


Glad to hear I’m not alone in struggling to visualize the final glueup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice! That holly really jumps out, us poor people ain't rich enough to put that in our cutting boards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 4, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! That holly really jumps out, us poor people ain't rich enough to put that in our cutting boards


Thanks Barry. I’m definitely not rich enough to buy the stuff. This is from some trees harvested about 8-9 yrs ago. I’ve also got some magnolia but it’s not been processed so not sure what it will look like inside. Gonna be hard as nails to cut with chainsaw, about 10” diam.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2020)

That’s a sexy cutting board! Love the figure in that cherry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 4, 2020)

Such a nice gift.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 13, 2020)

Absolutely love it! A cutting board is one of the things I haven't tried that I really want to.


----------

